# new scam for your info



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i just heard on clark howard, there is a new scam..if you get a call saying it is from medicare,ect. and asking for info. your ss# , hand up... the feds will never call you they will send a letter...


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting the heads up.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, another one to add to the list!!!! That is along with banks?, CC issuers?, insure companies?, etc.
Personally I refuse to give any personal info over the phone - that is unless I did the calling. There are just to many not-so-savory characters out there.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't that just chap your cheeks! I really hope that the scammers get what is coming to them and when they are elderly someone really rips them off in new and interesting ways! A person works so hard to have a decent retirement and then some snake comes along and trys to rip them off. I hope God has a special place where it is really HOT waiting for people who take advantage of our retired and elderly folks! Sorry for the rant and thanks for the information.


----------

